

Former Opera CEO Launches Vivaldi - A New Browser - jdkanani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/vivaldi-the-four-browsers/

======
lancewiggs
Seems to work as advertised, and it's still early days.

\- Very simple, non cluttered design.

\- The stacked tabs is hard to get used to - you hover over the stack to
activate.

\- The notes function seems interesting - but not that obvious how to use it
or what to do with it. It would be an ideal way to send tweets.

